# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Τι ονειρο ειδατε τον τελευταιο καιρο και θυμαστε εντονα? Δινετε σημασια στην εξηγηση?

## Αρ_ιάδνη

Χτες το βραδυ ειδα οτι εμενα σ ενα ειδους καραβανιου με το αγορι μου, τις φιλες μου, τα σκυλια μας και πολλα γατια. Οι αδυναμιες μου ηταν 2 μικρα γλυκα ποντικια, ενα ασπρο κι ενα μαυρο τα οποια κοιμοντουσαν παντα πανω στο στηθος και την κοιλια μου. Στην αρχη εξαφανιστηκε το ασπρο και ανησυχουσα πολυ οτι το ειχε φαει καποιο γατι, αρχισα να ψαχνω ολες τις σαβουρες στο τροχοσπιτο μας αλλα το μονο που εβρισκα ηταν ψαρακια και θαλασσινα που τα εβαζα ολα σ ενα μπωλ για να μην πεθανουνε. Τελικα χαθηκε και το δευτερο μωρο ποντικι και ξυπνησα αναζητωντας τα και νιωθοντας ενοχη οτι επρεπε να τα ειχα προστατεψει καλυτερα.

εχω εξηγησει ενα μερος του μεσω της μεθοδου της αποδομησης του ονειρου σε εννοιες και αντικαθιστωντας τις εννοιες με τους συνειρμους/ συμβολισμους τους, μεθοδος που εγω ονομαζω γιουνγκικη χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρη αν οντως την εφεηυρε ο γιουνγκ η αν εγω ετσι καταλαβε τη μεθοδο του. Γραψτε εδω ονειρα σας ή εργαλεια μεσω των οποιων τα εξηγειτε και τ πιστευετε γενικα για τη σημασια των ονειρων (εγω νομιζω οτι γενικα δεν υπαρχει καποιος κανονας, οι σημασιες κυμαινονται αναλογα με το ονειρο, ωστοσο αρνουμαι οτι υπαρχουν ονειρα χωρις απολυτως καμια σημασια)

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Εγω που έχω συνειδητά όνειρα που να απευθυνθω; :-) 
Τέλος πάντων τώρα τελευταία οτάν δεν έχω συνείδηση στα όνειρα μου , βλέπω πολύ συμβολικά όνειρα.
Θα έγραφα και εγώ ενα ονειρακι που είδα πριν κάτι μέρες και μου έκανε εντύπωση άλλα αφενός είναι πολύ προσωπική υπόθεση τα όνειρα και αφετέρου είναι τόσο τρολοφορουμ εδώ που μάλλον θα φάμε Κράξιμο :-)

----------


## Αρ_ιάδνη

Κατ αρχην εισαι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ τυχερη που εχεις συνειδητα ονειρα..Συνεβη απο μονο του η μετα απο εξασκηση? κατα τ'αλλα ολα οσα γραφονται εδω ειναι πολυ προσωπικη υποθεση και το τρολλ ειναι μεσα στη ζωη. ενα "προστατευμενο" απο τρολλ περιβαλλον = ενα "λογοκριμενο" περιβαλλον. καποιος, οντας κακοπροαιρετος εκθετει τον εαυτο του με χειροτερο τροπο απ' οτι εσυ αν ειχες γραψει το ονειρο σου που σε γενικες γραμμες καταλαβαινω τους λογους που δεν το γραφεις ,ωστοσο αν εφαρμοζεις καποια μεθοδο αποσυμβολισμου γραψτην και χωρις το ονειρο αν θες

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Καμία εξάσκηση.. Το συνειδητό ονείρεμα το έχω απο μικρό παιδάκι , απλα μεγαλώνοντας μου συμβαίνει όλο και πιο συχνά.. Δεν είναι πάντα ωραία εμπειρία αυτό ειδικά οτάν η ψυχολογία σου δεν είναι και στα καλυτερα της , γιατί ναι μεν παίρνεις τον έλεγχο του ονείρου αλλά μπορείς να το κάνεις εφιάλτη το όνειρο.. Πάντως εντάξει έχω περάσει και καλά :p 
Τώρα όσο αφορά τον αποσυμβολισμο που λες δεν έχω κάποια μέθοδο , ουτε ονειροκριτης είμαι λολ , απλα κάποια όνειρα μου τα ερμηνευω βάσει του συναισθήματος που μου δημιουργούν και ονειρικά και ξυπνώντας και φυσικά βάσει αντικειμένων ή χώρων που θα ονειρευτω.. Νομίζω όλοι δεν το κάνουμε αυτό; να ερμηνεύουμε κάποια όνειρα που μας άγγιξαν συναισθηματικά ειτε θετικά , ειτε αρνητικά..;
Τα όνειρα είναι ένας ολόκληρος κόσμος και φυσικά έχουν πολύ σημασία.. Είναι η ψυχή μας , το υποσυνείδητο , το συνειδητό μας, οι φόβοι μας ,οι επιθυμίες μας. Και όποιος έχει συνειδητά όνειρα μπορεί να καταλάβει καλύτερα τον κόσμο των ονείρων.. Ωραίο θεματακι Αριάδνη.

----------


## Αρ_ιάδνη

Χωρις να εχω καποια ιδιαιτερη εμπειρια (μαλλον αποζητωντας την εναγωνιως) με τα συνειδητα ονειρα εχω διαβασει θεωρητικα γιατι με ενδιαφερει σαν concept οπως και ο σαμανισμος, στην κουλτουρα του οποιου αποτελουν αναποσπαστο μερος. Παντως οσο μεγαλυτερη συνειδηση του ονειρικου σου σωματος αποκτας(ξεκινωντας απο τα χερια σου) τοσο μπορεις να εξελιξεις τον ελεγχο του ονειρου. ως προς τα μη-συνειδητα ονειρα νομιζω οτι τα συναισθηματα που μας δημιουργουν εχουν να κανουν και με το ποσο αποδεχομαστε το μηνυμα εκτος απο το ιδιο το μυνημα. δλδ, σε ενα οριακο παραδειγμα, θεωρω οτι μπορουμε να ονειρευτουμε συμβολικα σε ενα χαρουμενο συναισθηματικα ονειρο μια τελειως αρνητικη κατασταση αν ειμαστε σε θεση να την αποδεχτουμε η αν το ονειρο "σερβιριστηκε" σωστα ωστε να μας βοηθησει επιτυχως στη "χωνευση" της

----------


## kerasi

Αριαδνη εχεις κ στην πραγματικη σου ζωη ζωα?

----------


## Αρ_ιάδνη

ενα σκυλο και γενικα κανω παρεα με ολα τα σκυλακια της παρεας. γατια δεν εχουμε..

----------


## 66psy

βαρια κουβεντα ανοιγεις.. η αναλυση των ονειρων θελει παρα πολυ πρακτικη εξασκηση πανω στην ψυχαναλυση.. με ενα βιβλιο ή καποια ιστοσελιδα δεν γινεται δουλεια...

----------


## Αρ_ιάδνη

Δηλαδη εσυ δεν προσπαθεις να εξηγησεις τα ονειρα σου μονη σου παρα μονο με καποιον ειδικο? Αντιστοιχα τα περισσοτερα πραγματα πανω στα οποια εκφερεται γνωμη στο φορουμ ειναι λεπτα ζητηματα που αφορουν ειδικες γνωσεις με τις συνεπειες μαλιστα αν καποιος εφαρμοζει τις συμβουλες που δινονται να ειναι πολυ πιο σημαντικες απο μια τυχον λαθος εξηγηση ενος ονειρου.(που το θεμα δεν ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως ομαδικη εξηγηση ονειρων, αν και κατι τετοιο θα ηταν ενδιαφερον, αλλα αφηγηση ονειρων και μεθοδων εξηγησης) ψησου να μοιραστεις ενα ονειρο σου... :)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε γινετε να ψησεις κανενα να κανει κατι που δε το θελει ο ιδιος 

οταν καπιος δε θελει η δε το βγαινει να ασχοληθει με κατι κατι θα βρει να πει για να μη το κανει τελικα..

οτι εχεις μεσα σου.... μεσα σου θα μινει.

----------


## ioannis2

Ασχολούμαστε με την ερμηνεία των ονείρων όταν έχουμε θεματα με τη ζωη μας κι ετσι επιζητούμε εκει απαντησεις ή λύσεις. Συνήθως θυμόμαστε τα όνειρα που τα βιώσαμε έντονα (ένταση παραστάσεων και συναισθημα μαζι) αμέσως πριν ξυπνήσουμε (γι αυτο και τα θυμόμαστε) τα οποία δεν ειναι παραστασεις φίρδιν μίγδιν αλλά κάτι πιο ξεκάθαρο και σχετίζονται με θέματα που μας απασχολούν. Έτσι, όνειρα που κατ΄αυτο τον τροπο μας έκαναν εντύπωση (συνήθως αρνητική) μπορει να τα θυμόμαστε για πολλά χρόνια.

----------


## Remedy

> *Δηλαδη εσυ δεν προσπαθεις να εξηγησεις τα ονειρα σου μονη σου παρα μονο με καποιον ειδικο?* Αντιστοιχα τα περισσοτερα πραγματα πανω στα οποια εκφερεται γνωμη στο φορουμ ειναι λεπτα ζητηματα που αφορουν ειδικες γνωσεις με τις συνεπειες μαλιστα αν καποιος εφαρμοζει τις συμβουλες που δινονται να ειναι πολυ πιο σημαντικες απο μια τυχον λαθος εξηγηση ενος ονειρου.(που το θεμα δεν ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως ομαδικη εξηγηση ονειρων, αν και κατι τετοιο θα ηταν ενδιαφερον, αλλα αφηγηση ονειρων και μεθοδων εξηγησης) ψησου να μοιραστεις ενα ονειρο σου... :)


ειναι προτιμοτερο να εξηγεις μονος σου τα ονειρα σου, εφοσον μπορεις, καθως τα ονειρα εχουν να κανουν με το τις προσωπικες εγγραφες/συνειρμους του καθενα.
δλδ, το σημαντικο ειναι τι σημαινει για ΣΕΝΑ, το καθε συμβολο, οχι για τους αλλους.
και βεβαια τα ονειρα δεν ειναι εξωγενη, ουτε προφητικα, ακομα κι αν επαληθευτουν.
εχουν να κανουν με τις πραγματικες αγωνιες, επιθυμιες, εμπειριες, κλπ

----------


## 66psy

του ρισκι...

----------


## Αρ_ιάδνη

> ειναι προτιμοτερο να εξηγεις μονος σου τα ονειρα σου, εφοσον μπορεις, καθως τα ονειρα εχουν να κανουν με το τις προσωπικες εγγραφες/συνειρμους του καθενα.
> δλδ, το σημαντικο ειναι τι σημαινει για ΣΕΝΑ, το καθε συμβολο, οχι για τους αλλους.
> και βεβαια τα ονειρα δεν ειναι εξωγενη, ουτε προφητικα, ακομα κι αν επαληθευτουν.
> εχουν να κανουν με τις πραγματικες αγωνιες, επιθυμιες, εμπειριες, κλπ



Συμφωνω, νομιζω οτι καποιος αλλος μπορει να σε βοηθησει μονο δινοντας σου μια μεθοδολογια και βοηθωντας σε να θεσεις τις καταλληλες ερωτησει, δηλαδη επισημαινοντας επιμερος σχεσεις μεσα στο ονειρο που εσυ ως εμπλεκομενος συναισθηματικα δεν εδωσες σημασια αλλα το υποσυνεδητο σου εδωσε και γι αυτο θυμασαι λεπτομερειες που τις υποδεικνυουν. Οι συνειρμοι και τα συμβολα, παροτι πιστευω στο συλλογικο ασυνειδητο, ειναι κατι τελειως προσωπικο και μονο το υποκειμενο που ονιερευτηκε εχει το "κλειδι" για την αποκωδικοποιηση του ονειρου.

----------


## Αρ_ιάδνη

Επισης ενας λογος που καποιες φορες τα ονειρα επαληθευονται ειναι οτι το υποσυνειδητο σου συνδυασε ενδειξεις απο το παρων και εφτασε στο λογικο αποτελεσμα που το συνειδητο σου δεν μπορουσε να προβλεψει

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> και βεβαια τα ονειρα δεν ειναι εξωγενη, ουτε προφητικα, ακομα κι αν επαληθευτουν.


οσο πιθανο ειναι μια σκεψη να ειναι προφιτικη αλλο τοσο πιθανο ειναι κ ενα ονειρο να ειναι προφητικο 

απλο δεν ειναι?




> Θα έγραφα και εγώ ενα ονειρακι που είδα πριν κάτι μέρες και μου έκανε εντύπωση άλλα αφενός είναι πολύ προσωπική υπόθεση τα όνειρα και αφετέρου είναι τόσο τρολοφορουμ εδώ που μάλλον θα φάμε Κράξιμο :-)


στη αρχη μπορει... μετα ομως ερχεται κ η δικη σου σειρα...

----------


## Macgyver

> Χωρις να εχω καποια ιδιαιτερη εμπειρια (μαλλον αποζητωντας την εναγωνιως) με τα συνειδητα ονειρα εχω διαβασει θεωρητικα γιατι με ενδιαφερει σαν concept οπως και ο σαμανισμος, στην κουλτουρα του οποιου αποτελουν αναποσπαστο μερος. Παντως οσο μεγαλυτερη συνειδηση του ονειρικου σου σωματος αποκτας(ξεκινωντας απο τα χερια σου) τοσο μπορεις να εξελιξεις τον ελεγχο του ονειρου. ως προς τα μη-συνειδητα ονειρα νομιζω οτι τα συναισθηματα που μας δημιουργουν εχουν να κανουν και με το ποσο αποδεχομαστε το μηνυμα εκτος απο το ιδιο το μυνημα. δλδ, σε ενα οριακο παραδειγμα, θεωρω οτι μπορουμε να ονειρευτουμε συμβολικα σε ενα χαρουμενο συναισθηματικα ονειρο μια τελειως αρνητικη κατασταση αν ειμαστε σε θεση να την αποδεχτουμε η αν το ονειρο "σερβιριστηκε" σωστα ωστε να μας βοηθησει επιτυχως στη "χωνευση" της



Η κουλτουρα του σαμανισμου ερχεται σε αντιθεση με την προβολη του αστρικου σωματος , αναλογως το ποσο ειναι εξελιγμενο το ατομο , σε ποιο βαθμο εχει αυτοπραγματωθει , και η αντιληψη των υποσυνειδητων μηνυματων εξαρταται απο το υπερεγω , ειτε το αποδεχομαστε ειτε οχι . Εαν κυριαρχει ο αρνητισμος , πρεπει να το αλλαξουμε ασκαρδαμυκτι , αλλιως τα ονειρα κινδυνευουν να συγκρουστουν με την πραματικοτητα , και να χασεις την επαφη με την πραματικοτητα , ζωντας σε ενα συνεχες ονειρο , μια πλασματικη κατασταση , συγχεοντας το αληθινο με το ονειρικο . Και τοτε πλεον η κατασταση ειναι μονοδρομος , εγγενης με πολλα στοιχεια ψευδαισθησεων .

----------


## Diana1982

Πάντως εγώ πριν μερικές ημέρες,ένιωσα να βγαίνω από το σώμα μου...και ξανατραβηξα αυτό που έβγαινε να ξαναρθει στο σώμα που ηταν ξαπλωμένο γτ φοβήθηκα
Ηταν άραγε αυτό μία αστρική προβολή;

----------


## Macgyver

> Η κουλτουρα του σαμανισμου ερχεται σε αντιθεση με την προβολη του αστρικου σωματος , αναλογως το ποσο ειναι εξελιγμενο το ατομο , σε ποιο βαθμο εχει αυτοπραγματωθει , και η αντιληψη των υποσυνειδητων μηνυματων εξαρταται απο το υπερεγω , ειτε το αποδεχομαστε ειτε οχι . Εαν κυριαρχει ο αρνητισμος , πρεπει να το αλλαξουμε ασκαρδαμυκτι , αλλιως τα ονειρα κινδυνευουν να συγκρουστουν με την πραματικοτητα , και να χασεις την επαφη με την πραματικοτητα , ζωντας σε ενα συνεχες ονειρο , μια πλασματικη κατασταση , συγχεοντας το αληθινο με το ονειρικο . Και τοτε πλεον η κατασταση ειναι μονοδρομος , εγγενης με πολλα στοιχεια ψευδαισθησεων .




Αριαδνη , χαιρομαι που εχεις ενα επιπεδο , αλλα δεν μου απαντησες πως σου φαινεται η θεωρια μου .

----------


## Αρ_ιάδνη

> Η κουλτουρα του σαμανισμου ερχεται σε αντιθεση με την προβολη του αστρικου σωματος , αναλογως το ποσο ειναι εξελιγμενο το ατομο , σε ποιο βαθμο εχει αυτοπραγματωθει , και η αντιληψη των υποσυνειδητων μηνυματων εξαρταται απο το υπερεγω , ειτε το αποδεχομαστε ειτε οχι . Εαν κυριαρχει ο αρνητισμος , πρεπει να το αλλαξουμε ασκαρδαμυκτι , αλλιως τα ονειρα κινδυνευουν να συγκρουστουν με την πραματικοτητα , και να χασεις την επαφη με την πραματικοτητα , ζωντας σε ενα συνεχες ονειρο , μια πλασματικη κατασταση , συγχεοντας το αληθινο με το ονειρικο . Και τοτε πλεον η κατασταση ειναι μονοδρομος , εγγενης με πολλα στοιχεια ψευδαισθησεων .


Γεια σου Macgyver! Με την επιφυλαξη του οτι δεν ξερω αν καταλαβα καλα αυτα που ειπες λες οτι η κουλτουρα του σαμανισμου δεν ενθαρρυνει τον ανεκπαιδευτο πειραματισμο με την προβολη του αστρικου σωματος. Θα αναφερεσαι φανταζομαι στον κινδυνο που γεννα η δυτικη new-age αντιληψη για αυτα τα πραγματα. Στη σαμανικη κουλτουρα καποιες φορες το χρονο ολα τα μελη της φυλης συμμετεχουν σε τελετες οι οποιες εν δυναμει μπορουν να οδηγησουν σε προβολη του αστρικου σωματος. Το κανουν αυτο με την καταλληλη προετοιμασια (αποτοξινωση, αποχη απο το σεξ το αλατι κτλ) χωρις ομως -θεωρω- αυτο να σημαινει οτι ολοι τους εχουν φτασει στην αυτοπραγματωση αλλα εχοντας εναν επαρκη ελεγχο πανω σ αυτο. 
Περαιτερω, σε σχεση με τον κινδυνο να χασει κανεις την πραγματικοτητα (δεν καταλαβα αν αναφερεσαι σε κακη χρηση του συνειδητου ονειρεματος η υπερβολικη προσκολληση στα νοηματα των συμβολικων ονειρων) ειναι υπαρκτος, απο τον μικροτερο βαθμο, που συμβαινει και σε μενα, να ξυπναω και τα συναισθηματα που ενιωσα στο ονειρο μου να καθοριζουν την αρχη -καμια φορα και τη συνεχεια- της μερας μου μεχρι τις ψευδαισθησεις που ανεφερες.
Για να συνδεσω τα 2 θεματα παραθετω ενα αρθρο που με βρισκει συμφωνη σε πολλα σημεια σε σχεση με το πως αντιλαμβανεται ο σαμανισμος τη σχιζοφρενεια 

http://earthweareone.com/what-a-sham...ntal-hospital/

----------


## Αρ_ιάδνη

> Πάντως εγώ πριν μερικές ημέρες,ένιωσα να βγαίνω από το σώμα μου...και ξανατραβηξα αυτό που έβγαινε να ξαναρθει στο σώμα που ηταν ξαπλωμένο γτ φοβήθηκα
> Ηταν άραγε αυτό μία αστρική προβολή;


Could be! Η αντιδραση σου ηταν αυτοματη και δικαιολογημενη στην περιπτωση που ηταν, η επιστροφη στο σωμα δεν ειναι παντα ομαλη. Αλλα δεν μπορω να ξερω γτ ποτε δεν ειχα τετοια εμπειρια. Ας μιλησει καποιος που ειχε..

----------


## Macgyver

Αριαδνη , σευχαριστω για το link , οσο για την πιθανοτητα αστρικης προβολης , πρεπει να υπαρχει και η ασημενια χορδη , που συνδεει σωμα-ψυχη , αλλιως προκειται για απλη εξωσωματικη εμπειρια , ετσι δεν ειναι ?

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Η αστρικη προβολη ειναι μια εξωσωματικη εμπειρια..Μην τα διαφοροποιεις , δεν ειναι δυο διαφορετικα πραγματα.

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω σημερα εβλεπα ενα ονειρο , ειμασταν καταχρεωμενοι σαν χωρα λεει , ειχαμε πολλους φτωχους , πολλοι δεν ειχαν να φανε , αλλων των παιρναν τα σπιτια , κλπ κλπ . Ξυπνησα καθιδρος . Ευτυχως ηταν εφιαλτης .

----------


## Αρ_ιάδνη

> Η αστρικη προβολη ειναι μια εξωσωματικη εμπειρια..Μην τα διαφοροποιεις , δεν ειναι δυο διαφορετικα πραγματα.


Συμφωνω. οποιαδηποτε εξωσωματικη εμπειρια εχει να κανει με την απομακρυνση του αστρικου σωματος απο το σωμα, και, συμφωνα με την ιδια θεωρια η "ασημενια χορδη" υπαρχει παντα και συνδεει. λενε μαλιστα καποιοι οτι δεν κοβεται και αμεσως μετα το θανατο(οπως ειναι η κρατουσα αποψη) αλλα παραμενει συνδεδεμενη καποιες μερες.

----------


## Diana1982

Αν μου ξανατύχει εγώ τί να κάνω;
Να αφήσω το σώμα να φύγει ή να το επαναφέρω πίσω;
Πρόσφατα άκουγα ότι λέει δεν είναι επικίνδυνη η αστρική προβολή εφόσον υπάρχει η ασημένια χορδή που κρατάει τον άνθρωπο εν ζωή.

Εγώ πάντως την ψιλοάκουσα όταν μου συνέβη

----------


## Αρ_ιάδνη

> Εγω σημερα εβλεπα ενα ονειρο , ειμασταν καταχρεωμενοι σαν χωρα λεει , ειχαμε πολλους φτωχους , πολλοι δεν ειχαν να φανε , αλλων των παιρναν τα σπιτια , κλπ κλπ . Ξυπνησα καθιδρος . Ευτυχως ηταν εφιαλτης .


Ειναι μια πραγματικοτητα που δεν θες να αποδεχτεις και δεν την μεταμφιεσες αρκετα κατα τη διαρκεια της ονειρικης της "χωνεψης" και γι αυτο ξυπνησες η πιστευεις οτι υπαρχει μια μεταμφιεση και η κατασταση που δεν αποδεχεσαι ειναι αλλη? Btw τι εννοεις οτι η αποδοχη εξαρταται απο το υπερεγω? Θεωρω οτι εξαρταται απο το υπερεγω στο σημειο που αυτο επηρεαζει το εγω, αλλα το εγω ειναι εκεινο που αποδεχεται η δεν αποδεχεται..

----------


## Diana1982

> Η αστρικη προβολη ειναι μια εξωσωματικη εμπειρια..Μην τα διαφοροποιεις , δεν ειναι δυο διαφορετικα πραγματα.


Εσύ δεν μας λες όμως για το συνειδητό όνειρο τίποτα.................

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Αν μου ξανατύχει εγώ τί να κάνω;
> Να αφήσω το σώμα να φύγει ή να το επαναφέρω πίσω;
> Πρόσφατα άκουγα ότι λέει δεν είναι επικίνδυνη η αστρική προβολή εφόσον υπάρχει η ασημένια χορδή που κρατάει τον άνθρωπο εν ζωή.
> 
> Εγώ πάντως την ψιλοάκουσα όταν μου συνέβη


Και εμενα με πιανει μια μαλακια οταν ειμαι πολυ κουρασμενη , δεν ξερω αν προκειται για αστρικη προβολη ή υπνοπαραλυση , παντως εγω το σταματαω με νυχια και με δοντια :) 
Απορω με καποιους που προσπαθουν να ερθουν σε τετοια κατασταση..
Ως απαντηση στην ερωτηση σου θα σου πω οτι ειναι κατι εντελως ακινδυνο..Η μητερα μου το εχει παθει 2 φορες. (ειχε χεστει πανω της κυριολεκτικα η κακομοιρα λολ )

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Εσύ δεν μας λες όμως για το συνειδητό όνειρο τίποτα.................


Τι θες να σου πω Diana? Αυτο που συμβαινει με τα συνειδητα ονειρα , ειναι οτι "ξυπνας" στον υπνο σου.
Για παραδειγμα βλεπεις στον υπνο σου οτι στρωνεις χαλια (ενα γελοιο παραδειγμα) και πανω στην ροη του ονειρου ξυπναει η συνειδηση σου και λες "τωρα εγω κοιμαμαι και βλεπω ονειρο" ε απο εκει και περα μπορεις να κανεις οτι γουσταρεις σεναριακα :)
Πριν κατι μερες ειδα στον υπνο μου ενα φιλαρακι μου που εχει πεθανει εδω και χρονια..Εκει ξαφνικα απεκτησα παλι συνειδηση , ηξερα οτι κοιμαμαι..Ομως τρομαξα και με ξυπνησα για τα καλα :)

----------


## Αρ_ιάδνη

> Αν μου ξανατύχει εγώ τί να κάνω;
> Να αφήσω το σώμα να φύγει ή να το επαναφέρω πίσω;
> Πρόσφατα άκουγα ότι λέει δεν είναι επικίνδυνη η αστρική προβολή εφόσον υπάρχει η ασημένια χορδή που κρατάει τον άνθρωπο εν ζωή.
> 
> Εγώ πάντως την ψιλοάκουσα όταν μου συνέβη



Να ασκηθεις στο διαλογισμο αν θες να δοκιμασεις κατι τετοιο και α) να μεινεις ψυχραιμη και να μην επιστρεψεις κατευθειαν στο σωμα σου απο φοβο και β) να μην τρελαθεις. Θεωρω οτι η αστρικη προβολη ειναι ιδιαιτερα επικινδυνη για τη διανοητικη υγεια γιατι εισαι ερμαιο του υποσυνειδητου και των σκεψεων σου. Οι φοβοι σου σωματοποιουνται και δεν ειναι παντα ευκολο να ξεχωρισεις τους "δαιμονες" απο τους "προστατες" (δεν αναφερομαι σε εξωτερικες οντοτητες αλλα σε δικες σου προβολες). Οσο για το ενδεχομενο να μην επιστρεψεις δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω χωρις παραπανω ερευνα. Δεν ξερω δλδ αν ειναι δυνατον να μεινεις παγιδευμενη στο αστρικο πεδιο χωρις να κοπει η ασημενια γραμμη ή αν ειναι δυνατον κατι που θα γινει στο αστρικο πεδιο να προκαλεσει το κοψιμο της.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Να ασκηθεις στο διαλογισμο αν θες να δοκιμασεις κατι τετοιο και α) να μεινεις ψυχραιμη και να μην επιστρεψεις κατευθειαν στο σωμα σου απο φοβο και β) να μην τρελαθεις. *Θεωρω οτι η αστρικη προβολη ειναι ιδιαιτερα επικινδυνη για τη διανοητικη υγεια γιατι εισαι ερμαιο του υποσυνειδητου και των σκεψεων σου. Οι φοβοι σου σωματοποιουνται* και δεν ειναι παντα ευκολο να ξεχωρισεις τους "δαιμονες" απο τους "προστατες" (δεν αναφερομαι σε εξωτερικες οντοτητες αλλα σε δικες σου προβολες). Οσο για το ενδεχομενο να μην επιστρεψεις δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω χωρις παραπανω ερευνα. Δεν ξερω δλδ αν ειναι δυνατον να μεινεις παγιδευμενη στο αστρικο πεδιο χωρις να κοπει η ασημενια γραμμη ή αν ειναι δυνατον κατι που θα γινει στο αστρικο πεδιο να προκαλεσει το κοψιμο της.


Εδω συμφωνω..Αν η ζωη σου , η ιδιοσυγκρασια σου αποτελειται απο φοβους και ανασφαλειες τοτε σιγουρα μια αστρικη προβολη δεν θα σου ειναι ευχαριστη εμπειρια.
Τωρα κινδυνος να συμβει κατι δεν υπαρχει..Και δεν ειναι υποκειμενικη αποψη , αλλα δεν εχει ακουστει - γραφτει σε αναλογα φορουμ ή βιβλιογραφια τετοιος θανατος.

----------


## Macgyver

Πληροφοριακα , η ασημενια χορδη κοβεται μονο οταν πεθανεις .

----------


## Αρ_ιάδνη

> Τι θες να σου πω Diana? Αυτο που συμβαινει με τα συνειδητα ονειρα , ειναι οτι "ξυπνας" στον υπνο σου.
> Για παραδειγμα βλεπεις στον υπνο σου οτι στρωνεις χαλια (ενα γελοιο παραδειγμα) και πανω στην ροη του ονειρου ξυπναει η συνειδηση σου και λες "τωρα εγω κοιμαμαι και βλεπω ονειρο" ε απο εκει και περα μπορεις να κανεις οτι γουσταρεις σεναριακα :)
> Πριν κατι μερες ειδα στον υπνο μου ενα φιλαρακι μου που εχει πεθανει εδω και χρονια..Εκει ξαφνικα απεκτησα παλι συνειδηση , ηξερα οτι κοιμαμαι..Ομως τρομαξα και με ξυπνησα για τα καλα :)


Πως μπορει κανεις να αποφυγει το να παρασυρθει απο τη λαγνεια του στα συνειδητα ονειρα? Το 90% των (λιγοστων)συνειδητων ονειρων που ειχα τα χρησιμοποιησα για να ικανοποιησω σεξουαλικες μου φαντασιωσεις. Πως ξεπερνας αυτο το σταδιο και πας σε ενα πιο ουσιαστικο σεναριο?

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Πως μπορει κανεις να αποφυγει το να παρασυρθει απο τη λαγνεια του στα συνειδητα ονειρα? Το 90% των (λιγοστων)συνειδητων ονειρων που ειχα τα χρησιμοποιησα για να ικανοποιησω σεξουαλικες μου φαντασιωσεις. Πως ξεπερνας αυτο το σταδιο και πας σε ενα πιο ουσιαστικο σεναριο?


Xαχαχα Αριαδνη μου οποιος εχει συνειδητα ονειρα και σου πει οτι δεν τα εχει κανει τσοντα θα ειναι ψευτης/ψευτρα .
Ε τωρα ουσιαστικα σεναρια δεν υπαρχουν , αντε να πεταξεις λιγο ή να κανεις διαφορες κωλοτουμπες λολ .. Παντως ετσι που το επεξεργαζομαι τωρα λιγο ολο αυτο , πιστευω οτι θα μπορουσε κανεις να αντιμετωπισει διαφορους φοβους του μεσω των συνειδητων ονειρων , αναλογα βεβαια και με τον βαθμο συνειδητοτητας που εχει.

----------


## Αρ_ιάδνη

> Xαχαχα Αριαδνη μου οποιος εχει συνειδητα ονειρα και σου πει οτι δεν τα εχει κανει τσοντα θα ειναι ψευτης/ψευτρα .
> Ε τωρα ουσιαστικα σεναρια δεν υπαρχουν , αντε να πεταξεις λιγο ή να κανεις διαφορες κωλοτουμπες λολ .. Παντως ετσι που το επεξεργαζομαι τωρα λιγο ολο αυτο , πιστευω οτι θα μπορουσε κανεις να αντιμετωπισει διαφορους φοβους του μεσω των συνειδητων ονειρων , αναλογα βεβαια και με τον βαθμο συνειδητοτητας που εχει.


Nαι κι εγω κατι σε εξελικτικη καταδυση στα αδυτα του εαυτου ειχα υποψιν μου ως ουσιαστικο σεναριο αν και το πεταγμα δε θα με χαλαγε :P

----------


## Macgyver

Στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις αστρικης προβολης , η προβολη δεν συνοδευεται απο συγκινισιακες δρασεις , απλα παρασυρομαστε απο τον αιθερικο ανεμο με διαφορες ταχυτητες προς ενα αγνωστο τερ,μα . Χρειαζεται να βρισκομαστε σε ετοιμοτητα για καθε απροοπτο . Οταν ταξιδευουμε με αυτο το μαγνητικο ρευμα δοκιμαζουμε μια αισθηση φοβερης ταχυτητας , ενω τριγυρω μας μαινεται μια καταιγιδα . Πολλες φορες παρατηρουμε ενα λευκο φωτεινι συνεφο , να συρει το διπλο αιθερικο μας σωμα . 
Η ταχυτητα μεταφορας δεν επιτρεπει βολικες στασεις . Το διπλο αιθερικο μπορει να ειναι ορθιο , να στηριζεται στην πλατη , η απλα να ειναι καθισμενο . Μπορει να ταξιδευουμε με το κεφαλι η τα ποδια μπροστα , ακολουθωντας οριζοντια η κατακορυφα ρευματα , με μια ταυτοχρονη αισθηση της ανοδου η της καθοδου . Μπορουμε γενικα να εμπιστευομαστε τα πλαγια ρευματα , αλλα πρεπει να ειμαστε προσεκτικοι στα κατακορυφα , διοτι εμπεριεχουν πιθανοτητα πτωσης , με ασχημες συνεπειες . Αυτα μπορουν να τα καταφερουν μονο οι Σαμαν ( ιερεις των Σαμανων ) .

----------


## Diana1982

Exo arxisei na pisteuo oti kapoios edomesa exei arxisei na ginetai eksipnos..........
Panta pisteua sta thavmata

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω εχω αρχισει να πιστευω οτι γραφεις γκρικλις κ αν συνεχισεις ετσι θα γκαβωθουμε να διαβαζουμε 
παντα πιστευα οτι υπαρχουν κ ιερογλυφικα αντι για γραματα..
χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## Diana1982

> εγω εχω αρχισει να πιστευω οτι γραφεις γκρικλις κ αν συνεχισεις ετσι θα γκαβωθουμε να διαβαζουμε 
> παντα πιστευα οτι υπαρχουν κ ιερογλυφικα αντι για γραματα..
> χαχαχαχαχ


Πού είσαι αντρούλη μου εσύ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/i...F0AbLvPUQ9Mph_

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειμαι σε διαλογισμο φιλοσοφω το πραγματα εγω με τον εαυτο μου χαχαχαχχαχ..

----------


## Αρ_ιάδνη

Η επιστημη παντως συμφωνει.. :)

http://higherperspective.com/2015/01...?utm_source=HP

----------


## ioannis2

> Να ασκηθεις στο διαλογισμο αν θες να δοκιμασεις κατι τετοιο και α) να μεινεις ψυχραιμη και να μην επιστρεψεις κατευθειαν στο σωμα σου απο φοβο και β) να μην τρελαθεις. Θεωρω οτι η αστρικη προβολη ειναι ιδιαιτερα επικινδυνη για τη διανοητικη υγεια γιατι εισαι ερμαιο του υποσυνειδητου και των σκεψεων σου. Οι φοβοι σου σωματοποιουνται και δεν ειναι παντα ευκολο να ξεχωρισεις τους "δαιμονες" απο τους "προστατες" (δεν αναφερομαι σε εξωτερικες οντοτητες αλλα σε δικες σου προβολες). Οσο για το ενδεχομενο να μην επιστρεψεις δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω χωρις παραπανω ερευνα. Δεν ξερω δλδ αν ειναι δυνατον να μεινεις παγιδευμενη στο αστρικο πεδιο χωρις να κοπει η ασημενια γραμμη ή αν ειναι δυνατον κατι που θα γινει στο αστρικο πεδιο να προκαλεσει το κοψιμο της.


Όνειρα, αστρολογικές προβλέψεις, ερμηνεία ονείρων κλπ συναφή ξυπνούν φόβους και δεν αποκλείεται, αμα κανεις τα λαμβανει υπόψη, να δρουν αποτρεπτικά στη ζωη του ατόμου. Επειδή τα όνειρα, αυτό πιστευω δλδ, δεν ειναι τιποτα άλλο παρά αντανάκλαση της πραγματικότητας και ως εκ τούτου της συνειδητής σκέψης του ατόμου. Έτσι, άτομα που έχουν ροπή σε φοβίες και ανασφάλειες προφανώς θα έχουν όνειρα ανάλογου περιεχομένου και συνεπώς η ενασχόληση με αυτά και ερμηνεία τους προφανώς τους κάνει ζημιά, ενισχύει τις φοβίες και τις δικαιολογίες που τα φοβικά τους σύνδρομα ψάχνουν για να τους κρατανε στην αδρανεια και στην αποχη απ αυτα που τους φοβιζουν. 
Κατεύθυνα τον εαυτό μου και σε σημαντικό βαθμό το πέτυχα ούτε όνειρα να λαμβάνω υπόψη ούτε αστρολογικές προβλέψεις, προκαταλήψεις κλπ συναφή.

----------


## Diana1982

> Όνειρα, αστρολογικές προβλέψεις, ερμηνεία ονείρων κλπ συναφή ξυπνούν φόβους και δεν αποκλείεται, αμα κανεις τα λαμβανει υπόψη, να δρουν αποτρεπτικά στη ζωη του ατόμου. Επειδή τα όνειρα, αυτό πιστευω δλδ, δεν ειναι τιποτα άλλο παρά αντανάκλαση της πραγματικότητας και ως εκ τούτου της συνειδητής σκέψης του ατόμου. Έτσι, άτομα που έχουν ροπή σε φοβίες και ανασφάλειες προφανώς θα έχουν όνειρα ανάλογου περιεχομένου και συνεπώς η ενασχόληση με αυτά και ερμηνεία τους προφανώς τους κάνει ζημιά, ενισχύει τις φοβίες και τις δικαιολογίες που τα φοβικά τους σύνδρομα ψάχνουν για να τους κρατανε στην αδρανεια και στην αποχη απ αυτα που τους φοβιζουν. 
> Κατεύθυνα τον εαυτό μου και σε σημαντικό βαθμό το πέτυχα ούτε όνειρα να λαμβάνω υπόψη ούτε αστρολογικές προβλέψεις, προκαταλήψεις κλπ συναφή.



Συμφωνώ με την άποψη αυτή.
Και εγώ τα όνειρα που βλέπω είναι σχετικά με τα συναισθήματα και τα γεγονότα που έχω στην ζωή μου.
Δε νομίζω ότι όλα αυτά τα μεταφυσικά και παραφυσικά κάνουν καλό.

Απλά είχα μία τέτοια εμπειρία και την ανέφερα.
Αρκεί να μη μου ξανασυμβεί.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Δεν θυμάμαι να μίλησε κανείς εδώ για ζώδια και χαρτοριχτρες.. Οτι να'ναι.
Ο ονειρικός κόσμος περιβάλλεται απο τον φυσικό σου κόσμο , το παραφυσικό που είναι; κάποιος που ψάχνει τα κατατόπια του εαυτού του δεν λέγεται αδρανής , αδρανής είναι ο μαμ κακά και νανι.

----------


## Αρ_ιάδνη

Απ' την ωρα που ξυπνησα δεν την παλευω... Ειδα οτι απετυχα το μαθημα που γραφω αυριο, εψαχνα για δουλεια και δεν με παιρναν ουτε με το χειροτερο μισθο λογω εμφανισης (μου λεγαν οτι δεν ειμαι κιριλε) και οτι τελικα εγινε πολεμος και προσπαθουσα να πεισω στο αγορι μου να μην παει γτ ειναι ματαιο να αλληλοσκοτωνονται στρατιωτες για χαρη οικονομικων συμφεροντων αλλων κι αυτος πηγε για να μη τον πουν λιποτακτη.. Σιχαινομαι τα ρεαλιστικα ονειρα. ξυπνησα με ταχυκαρδια και δυσπνοια και ακομα δεν μπορω να αποστασιοποιηθω απο το αγχος που μου προκαλεσε η μου ξεθαψε...

----------

